# Need a zoom/better lens for my canon t3i



## Smitzel269 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am looking for a new lens for my camera. I have $400 to spend and that's including everything, shipping/tax. I am still using my kit lens, so almost any lens will be a step up. I don't really know what I'm interested in shooting, a little bit of everything, I just shoot for fun. I would like something with more zoom than my kit lens. I normally go to the local fair and take some pictures for friends at the horse shows, and I'd like to be able to zoom in from the stands and what not. I don't need a lens to double as this, but I also want to shoot short films with my camera, too, so any good  lens suggestions for that I would appreciate. Any suggestions would be fantastic. Used would be okay too. P.S: I don't know what happened to the beginner forum, I haven't been on here in a while. Thanks.


----------



## Smitzel269 (Jun 10, 2012)

Omg, I found the beginners forum, I was on an ipad so I couldn't see it.


----------

